# Another journalist killed in Russia



## xyz (Apr 18, 2018)

Maxim Borodin was investigating the deaths of Russian mercenaries in Russia. I seriously doubt his death was a suicide or accident. 

Russian reporter dies after mystery fall


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 18, 2018)

The mercs are no secret. So who killed him?


----------



## JGalt (Apr 18, 2018)

The number of Russian mercenaries killed was closer to 200. The Russian government doesn't want their people to know the full extent of it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 18, 2018)

No matter how many they were, mercs know about the occupational hazards.


----------



## xyz (Apr 18, 2018)

He also wrote about corruption.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 18, 2018)

Why don't we have Russians here?  They could surely do us some good.


----------



## Litwin (Apr 18, 2018)

xyz said:


> Maxim Borodin was investigating the deaths of Russian mercenaries in Russia. I seriously doubt his death was a suicide or accident.
> 
> Russian reporter dies after mystery fall



AS i said before VAGNER IS GRU , GRU KILLED SO many people in Georgia , Syria and Ukraine , for them its  just one more kill . read this 
"Russian" Elon Musk  raped , tortured, killed  in "Russian" jail


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 18, 2018)

xyz said:


> He also wrote about corruption.


He was that important that we never heard about him before. The whole thing smells.


----------



## Litwin (Apr 18, 2018)

JGalt said:


> The number of Russian mercenaries killed was closer to 200. The Russian government doesn't want their people to know the full extent of it.


i believe that the real  numbers  killed that day - *624 *. Muscovy (*ozero *thugs) are  still in great shock


----------



## Litwin (Apr 18, 2018)

xyz said:


> Maxim Borodin was investigating the deaths of Russian mercenaries in Russia. I seriously doubt his death was a suicide or accident.
> 
> Russian reporter dies after mystery fall



"
*They are among 38 prominent Russians* who are victims of unsolved murders or suspicious deaths since the beginning of 2014, according to a list compiled by USA TODAY and British journalist Sarah Hurst, who has done research in Russia.

The list contains 10 high-profile critics of Russian President Vladimir Putin, seven diplomats, six associates of Kremlin power brokers who had a falling out — often over corruption — and 13 military or political leaders involved in the conflict in eastern Ukraine, including commanders of Russian-backed separatist forces. Two are possibly connected to a dossier alleging connections between President Trump's campaign staff and Kremlin officials that was produced by a former British spy and shared with the FBI."
Mysterious rash of Russian deaths casts suspicion on Vladimir Putin


----------



## JGalt (Apr 18, 2018)

Litwin said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > The number of Russian mercenaries killed was closer to 200. The Russian government doesn't want their people to know the full extent of it.
> ...



I wouldn't doubt that. But we'll probably never know for sure: We didn't get to count the bodies, the Syrians would never give us access to the aftermath, and the Russian government would never let that be known.


----------



## Litwin (Apr 18, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


the Muscovite  terrorist *Girkin *gave numbers killed  *644*, he " worked " with GRU (vagner ) many months in Ukraine  and knows  PERSONALLY  MANY OF THEM 
Гиркин: В разгроме ЧВК "Вагнер" в Сирии уверен на 100%. Сожалею о бессмысленной гибели многих товарищей по Донбассу


----------



## Litwin (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Litwin (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Eugene (May 1, 2018)

Western media and anti government media in Russia say just that - Borodin wrote about killed soldiers of Wagner company and was killed.
While his friends who knew him say he faced huge problems and could suicide.
He was not good journalist, he wasn't published anywhere...his so called investigations were very unreliable. 
And nobody in Russia knew him.
And of course he was not dangerous to authorities. 

So all that bs about "Kremlin kills free journalists " is nothing but one more doze of propaganda


----------



## Litwin (May 1, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Western media and anti government media in Russia say just that - Borodin wrote about killed soldiers of Wagner company and was killed.
> While his friends who knew him say he faced huge problems and could suicide.
> He was not good journalist, he wasn't published anywhere...his so called investigations were very unreliable.
> And nobody in Russia knew him.
> ...


sure and you guys didn´t kill her...no one in the world believe you 
"
*Anna Politkovskaya - Wikipedia*

Anna Stepanovna _Politkovskaya_ was a Russian journalist, writer, and human rights activist who reported on political events in Russia, in particular, the Second Chechen War (1999–2005). It was her reporting from Chechnya that made _Politkovskaya's_ national and international reputation. For seven years she refused to give"


----------



## Eugene (May 1, 2018)

Litwin said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Western media and anti government media in Russia say just that - Borodin wrote about killed soldiers of Wagner company and was killed.
> ...


Wow, that bot can talk! I am impressed.

Politkovskaya's case was thoroughly investigated and a lot shows Berezovsky ordered to kill her. He and his Chechen leaders who were angry with her because of some publications. 
It was found out that corrupted policemen and FSB officer were involved and all of them were arrested.
Her publications were not as harmful as her death, so I am sure western services played their usual game of sacrificial lamb. Same as Nemtsov...

Anyone may find the results of investigation. Even opposition representatives stated they agreed everything was done properly and thoroughly. 
But tell me honestly, do you really need truth? You and western authorities... or you just need one more claim against Russia without any real proves?


----------



## Litwin (May 2, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


 you can not , for sure, see you here in EU *The Hague and this great guy will bring you there


----------



## Litwin (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Eugene (May 2, 2018)

I strongly recommend you visit a doctor. Schizophrenia is cured now..


----------



## TheParser (May 2, 2018)

People in Russia should know better than to choose journalism as a profession.

There is no press freedom in Russia.

Why hit your head against the wall?

*****


At least China is honest: The press exists to serve the Communist Party. So the word "journalist" in China is a cruel joke.

*****

In our country, of course, the press is currently existing to serve the Democratic Party.


----------



## Eugene (May 2, 2018)

TheParser said:


> People in Russia should know better than to choose journalism as a profession.
> 
> There is no press freedom in Russia.
> 
> ...


Absolutely wrong!
You simply repeat what you read in western media. They lie about Russia, they have task to create as bad image of Russia as they can and they're successful.

Simply check the statistics of journalists' killed or dyed. But use reliable sources of course. 

When you say there is no press freedom in Russia what exactly  do you mean?
- we have anti-government TV, radio channels, a lot of web sites...
- in political talk shows opposition representatives and foreign speakers always take part;
- we have many foreign TV channels;
- we don't have people arrested for their blogs, fb, etc., like it happens in Ukraine "democratized" by US handed nazi.


----------



## Litwin (May 2, 2018)

Eugene said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > People in Russia should know better than to choose journalism as a profession.
> ...


*Russia | RSF*
Russia : Stifling atmosphere for independent journalists | Reporters without borders
Chechnya and Crimea, which was annexed in 2014, have meanwhile become “black holes” from which little _news_ and information emerges. Follow the _news_ on _Russia_ Follow. Share the information. 148. in the 2018 World _Press_ Freedom _Index_. Ranking. 0. 148 in _2017_. Global score. +0.51. 49.45 in _2017_. Contacts. RSF.


----------



## Eugene (May 2, 2018)

Litwin said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > TheParser said:
> ...


Well, nazi doesn't deserve to be answered but will tell others in shot - both Chechnya and Crimea are available for everyone!
Chechnya is one of the safest places in Russia now and one of the most beautiful though I personally disagree to such a quantity money they get from Moscow each year as a donation.

Crimeans are happy because they had managed to avoid war like the one in Donbass. At last their region began developing - a lot of industrial objects are built, electric stations, bridge to the mainland...tatars got moscue at last..

2 years old video by Ukrainian journalist in Crimea


----------



## Litwin (May 2, 2018)

my source is *RSF, your - Vlog + TV.ru propaganda, you are such loser  , you have 0 chance to win this war 

bbc
*


----------



## TheParser (May 3, 2018)

Eugene said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > People in Russia should know better than to choose journalism as a profession.
> ...


----------



## TheParser (May 3, 2018)

Thank you, Eugene, for your interesting comments.

I have to believe someone.

So I choose to believe the organization Reporters Without Borders.

It feels that in 2017, NORWAY was No. 1 in freedom of the press in the world.

No. 43 was the United States.
No. 148 was Russia.

The last place was North Korea at No. 180.



Best wishes.

P.S. I am a computer illiterate old man, so I did not know how to post these comments in post #26. Sorry.


----------



## Eugene (May 3, 2018)

TheParser said:


> Thank you, Eugene, for your interesting comments.
> 
> I have to believe someone.
> 
> ...


Reporters Without Borders is the organization financed by whom?
Where is their main office?
Who is their leaders?

After answering this you realize they may not be objective but represent western point of view only.

Freedom of press was measured by which criteria?

How can USA be so much higher in freedom of press if most of main TV channels are controlled by government? How can they be higher than Russia if we know they do not allow Sputnik and RT work normally on the only reason - the information they provide is not suitable for American government. 

So, I wouldn't be so sure those figures by Reporters Without Borders. 
And I don't know the real figures either.


----------



## Litwin (May 3, 2018)

Eugene said:


> organization financed by whom?


and what do you think ? any guess , Soros, Jews, USA government, Bankers  ? what TV.ru tells you , shoot


----------



## Litwin (May 3, 2018)

"
*The Russian Journalists Terrorised For Criticising Putin*"


----------



## Litwin (May 3, 2018)

*The killing of Russian journalists*


----------

